# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Gezondheidsgerelateerde fora?

## supernikje

Ik werd eigenlijk lid van dit forum op een moment dat ik met een gezondheidsgerelateerde vraag zat die ik iets te ingewikkeld vond om zomaar op eender welk forum te plaatsen. M.a.w. zocht ik dus een forum die enkel of vooral over gezondheid en -klachten zou draaien in de hoop daar tips/advies te krijgen.
Echter bleef mijn vraag onbeantwoord wat ik later kon plaatsen door de lage activiteit hier op het forum.
Er wordt weinig gereageerd in het algemeen, er is weinig moderatie, enz...

Vandaar dus mijn vraag (wie weet krijg ik daar wel tips/antwoord op  :Big Grin:  ) :

- Welke fora bestaan er nog waar men advies/tips kan krijgen op dat vlak?

Uiteraard liefst fora waar er wel wat beweging op zit  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

Een uitstekend forum met veel bezoekers is GoeieVraag. Daar bestaat een categorie voor gezondheidsgerelateerde vragen. Je krijgt er snel, goed antwoord.

Let er wel op dat GoeieVraag geen discussieforum is. Daar wordt door de moderatie streng de hand in gehouden. Je mag dus een vraag stellen, er komen antwoorden, en je mag reacties ("commentaar") plaatsen bij een vraag of bij een antwoord. Maar al die reacties moeten direct te maken hebben met de vraag of met een antwoord. Chatten is niet toegestaan.

Als je je in die regeltjes kunt vinden, is GoeieVraag een uitstekende plek om vragen te stellen over je gezondheid.

Flogiston

----------


## supernikje

Bedankt voor je reactie maar ik heb liever een gezondheidsgerelateerd forum.

Iemand suggesties?

----------


## Flogiston

Vergeten te vermelden in mijn antwoord: bij GoeieVraag hoort ook een forum, GVF genaamd (GoeieVraag-Forum). Daar wordt over veel dingen gesproken, onder andere over gezondheid. Dat kunnen heel specifieke vragen zijn, zo zit er iemand die heel veel problemen ondervindt na een ingrijpend herseninfarct. Maar ook algemenere onderwerpen zoals hoe om te gaan met stress komen op GVF aan de orde.

Op dat forum wordt ook gemodereerd, maar er is veel mogelijk. Alle onderwerpen mogen onbeperkt worden besproken, je mag uitwijden, zelfs off-topic gaan is toegestaan. Het enige dat niet mag is schelden, beledigen en dergelijke, en het plaatsen van persoonlijke informatie van een ander.

Flogiston

----------

